# St. lawrence?



## ForeverAngler (Jun 27, 2007)

Is the St.Lawrence a good destination for catfish? I'm making a trip up there in August for mainly pike cause it's world renowned, but I know there is catfish. My cousin caught a decent sized one when we were around 8 or 9. I also remember my dad spotlighting the bottom at night and there was just this MONSTROUS cat down there swimming in the current. The thing had to be pushing 3, maybe 3 and a half feet. I've done a bit of catfishing at a poind by my house, caught an 8 pounder on a frog once and several in that range on chicken livers.

As for gear, I was using a heavy action rhino with a generic brand reel spooled with 12 lb test, that setup was absolute perfection for any of the carp and catfish I caught. However, I'm well aware that if I were to hook onto a truly big fish, that would be really pushing it.

My questions are this. Where/what should I be looking for to catch them. What kind of gear should I use. What should be the choice of bait.

Any and all questions answered would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------

